# Anyone know this r33 gtr



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys sorry if this is in the wrong place but going to be looking at this r33 gtr for sale in ireland this weekend where I live, car was imported from the uk 10 years ago and is still on UK plates just wondering if anyone has any info on it or seen it before, it has a crazy spec list r34 n1 block Jun pistons crower rods tomei cams manifolds etc any help appreciated ?


----------



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

The bay


----------

